# what bow to purchase?



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

Just bought a dream season. Smoothest bow I've ever shot. Impressive!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Like most members on here will suggest shot as many as possible and shoot often. There are so many great bows to choose from these days you will settle on something on your own. This site is awesome for suggestions and tips but it will come down to what feels best to you. I did my research and hadn't been in the market for years but with the help of this site narrowed it down to a few I thought were best. After shooting several I chose a bow that I'd never thought I'd like, but I shot everything I could. Someone on here said it best when he said let the bow choose you. On paper I wanted the elite hunter, which is a great bow but ended up ordering the chill, just felt right, good luck to you!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

All of them...and send the 2 you don't like to me...:wink:


----------



## Jamie73 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes! I think the strother! Man I shoot it and it was like nothing ive shoot before, Pse was 2nd! Will shoot more at show this weekend in Massachusettes this Friday!


----------



## Jamie73 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats my second and very close choice


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I guess you need to ask what you want out of your bow.
Speed?
Smooth Draw?
Light Draw??


----------



## billygoat0725 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would suggest the Elite answer. I have shot many bows including everything out there that is new. By far the best 3d hunting bow available!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

all bows new and used are just fine to hunt with,i personally like barnsdale bows.but it`s really hard to beat a longer axle to axel hoyt vantage indoors or for 3d.good luck with your decision.but first look to see what the top pro`s win with, you will see its mostly with hoyt bows.


----------

